# VK - Special Anouncement



## Stroodlepuff (29/6/17)

*SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT*
Please note Vape King Fourways will be closed on Friday 30-06-2017 as we are moving to our new Mega Store premises, our new Mega 312sqm store will be located in the same center as before (Merrow Down Plaza) just at 3 times the size..the space used to be a car dealership!
Official grand Re-opening will take place once the Giz and I return from Europe!​

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Gizmo (29/6/17)

Something big is coming.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/6/17)

Any chance of opening specials?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/6/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Any chance of opening specials?


They will happen once we do the official re-opening when Giz and I get back

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/6/17)

Our team rocks... Small sneak peak for you guys 











Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## OPium46 (3/7/17)

Looking good guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (3/7/17)

So much of fun... Very happy for you guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/7/17)

​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (5/7/17)

I popped in yesterday - this place is ginormous!! I think you can probably host go-carting events in there!
All the best!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/7/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I popped in yesterday - this place is ginormous!! I think you can probably host go-carting events in there!
> All the best!!!



Thanks @Rude Rudi we are proud of it


----------



## Sir Vape (5/7/17)

Looking good guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (5/7/17)

lOOOKS SICkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!, is this located where the DATSUN dealership used to be?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/7/17)

MrDeedz said:


> lOOOKS SICkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!, is this located where the DATSUN dealership used to be?



It is indeed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (5/7/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I popped in yesterday - this place is ginormous!! I think you can probably host go-carting events in there!
> All the best!!!



Not the worst of ideas tho mate... Vaping whilst go-karting sounds like a winning formula

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

